# Regarding WES/IRCC



## jassr (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am actually a bit confused between WES/ IRCC for ECA report. As far I read it states that both assessment organizations are valid for doing the credential evaluation for the candidates but both serves different purposes.

So, First I want to know that WES is specifically for Immigrants who applying for canada or for everybody else like who applying for their further education?

Secondly,under the document requirements ,first we need to complete the WES application and get the reference number (IMPORTANT), afterwards we need to send the documents like degree/diploma to WES. 

a)Now, there is a list which states the document required and how to send the documents. Say for an instance for MSc, Forward a_ legible _copy to WES... What do you mean by legible?
b) I have the transcript with me for my bachelor as well as masters issued by the universities ,so in the site its mentioned that if you have the transcripts with you issued by your universities then you have to submit the documents attested and dated in a sealed envelope that to be signed or stamped by the authentication officer at the institution that conduced the examination. Here, the confusion is I did my Graduation from india and masters from UK so how can I go to UK to get the signed done or is there any other way out ,if I have the documents with me require by WES.

c) Same in case for SEcondary education, First Do I need to send them as well ,if not then its Ok otherwise I have the marksheets with me for my 10th and 12th then how do I proceed ? Do I need to have the marksheets signed by my school ?

d) Regarding Fees : Two options I find out :
1) WES Fee schedule(Credential Evaluation packages) and Fee schedule (ECA Package) WHICH TO FOLLOW? I mean to ask how much total fees do I need to pay?
2) Apart from this, which evaluation to follow by immigrants who are going to apply for PR. Difference between document by document and course by course evaluation. Which works for me?

At Last, DO I need to submit the Academic record request form also.

Please help me so that I can have a clear idea before applying to canada. 

Comments by the administrators are highly appreciable! (Westerncoastgirl)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

...



jassr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am actually a bit confused between WES/ IRCC for ECA report. As far I read it states that both assessment organizations are valid for doing the credential evaluation for the candidates but both serves different purposes.
> 
> ...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

jassr said:


> So, First I want to know that WES is specifically for Immigrants who applying for canada or for everybody else like who applying for their further education?





What does this even mean? You need to explain this better.





> a)Now, there is a list which states the document required and how to send the documents. Say for an instance for MSc, Forward a_ legible _copy to WES... What do you mean by legible?



'Legible' is really a very simple term to understand. If you don't understand the meaning of a word common sense dictates that you check a dictionary. 





> b) I have the transcript with me for my bachelor as well as masters issued by the universities ,so in the site its mentioned that if you have the transcripts with you issued by your universities then you have to submit the documents attested and dated in a sealed envelope that to be signed or stamped by the authentication officer at the institution that conduced the examination. Here, the confusion is I did my Graduation from india and masters from UK so how can I go to UK to get the signed done or is there any other way out ,if I have the documents with me require by WES.



I don't know how things are done in India (based on the posts here it would seem that they aren't done very efficiently) but the UK is nice and efficient - you simply contact the university and have them forward the documents for you.





> c) Same in case for SEcondary education, First Do I need to send them as well ,if not then its Ok otherwise I have the marksheets with me for my 10th and 12th then how do I proceed ? Do I need to have the marksheets signed by my school ?


You should use terms that mean something here in Canada - 10th and 12th are meaningless here. They make no sense to us whatsoever.


----------

